# Pet store breeding conditions



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

This is an fully enclosed (top, bottom, sides) tank holding 4 adults that appear to be related. It has lavender scented bedding, a dirty water bowl, and a nursing mother with babies underneath her. The pictures are not good because they were taken with my phone camera. In a different but much larger tank with the top open they had a few young ones for sale. I saw this yesterday and went back today to speak to the store about it and offer them a care sheet.

I asked if they were boys or girls and was told both. I asked if they were concerned about selling pregnant females and they said they were too young to get pregnant. They are about 10 weeks old.

I asked if they were concerned about the breeder hedgehogs giving birth with adult males in there and they said no, they are all happy and we remove the mom and babies after they give birth.

I asked why they push selling 20 gallon fish tanks with corn cob litter and wood chew sticks when they have Ferret Nations and several guinea pig houses that were so much better for hedgehogs. The salesgirl looked nervous at this point and I had to get out of there. :evil:
It was very upsetting. 

[attachment=0:3claez5v]1013091222.jpg[/attachment:3claez5v]


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

This is disgusting and I feel SO bad for those poor babies. Do you think the shop has a license? Maybe you can report them to the USDA?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I contacted HWS and they are on it. Sorry, I should have said that before.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank goodness! What can the HWS do, though? Do they have USDA contacts?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, there is a person who knows the rules and who to contact.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad you decided to post. I'm sure you'll get lots of support for turning them in.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Out of curiosity. Do you guys think it is alright to get one of those pet store hedgies in order to save them from those conditions? I've always wondered what I would do if I came a across ona living in those conditions...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is a lot of controversy over that. My opinion is, that if they are going FAST (like all gone that day) then you might as well assure one that would get a home anyway, that it is getting a good one. On the other hand I strongly urge people NOT to buy hedgies at pet shops in general because really all you are doing is telling them that there is a market, they can get that much money for them, and that they can treat even more the same way. You buy, another hedgie is mistreated in its place.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread has some great examples. 
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1604&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=cautionary


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad you report this petstrore, I juast can beleive the ondition they kept her in, it's qute a micacle there are still babies in there...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone else notice the heaping bowl of Pretty Pets?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> Anyone else notice the heaping bowl of Pretty Pets?


Yeah I saw that too! That is the grossest food ever.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

So sad. It looks like they don't even have any decent hiding/sleeping places.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes people do whats right  God bless you Herisson for taking the time to help improve a bad situation


----------

